# Furnal Equinox 2012 -- Who's Going?



## Scani (Feb 12, 2012)

Furnal Equinox 2012 (http://www.furnalequinox.com) in Toronto, Ontario, Canada is just over a month away...

So who here on the forum's going to be attending? I help staff the con, so I kind of have to be there by obligation...


----------



## Drakonman (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm attending.


----------



## molson (Feb 15, 2012)

i was thinking about going. but i don't know anyone who is going.


----------



## sanura_mosi (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be going! And be running my own half-table as well in the Dealer's Den. >^.^<



molson said:


> i was thinking about going. but i don't know anyone who is going.


Come anyway! Last year was their first con, and my first Con too! I didn't go knowing I'd see anyone I knew there, but I met a lot of nice furrs, and I had a good enough time to come back again this year. I found most of the furrs very friendly and more than happy to chat.


----------

